# Gene Cafe 101 dimmer mod issue?



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi, i've had a go at the dimmer mod on the Gene Cafe 101 using @MediumRoastSteam thread

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/37836-gene-cafe-cbr-101-dimmer-mod-mediumroaststeam-take-on-it/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=532377&embedComment=532377&embedDo=findComment#comment-532377

but i think i've messed it up. when I turn the dimmer down the temperature still keeps rising on the gene display.

if I then turn the temperature dial down the dimmer display goes off for a second or two,

i've tried searching the forum, but search functions gone pear shaped for some reason. any idea where I could have gone wrong. @DavecUK any help would be greatly appreciated

PS i'm not the best at explaining myself so please be gentle☺


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/gene-cafe-dimmer-control-modification


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/gene-cafe-dimmer-control-modification


 I must of read that article about 50 times already and im still none the wiser. are you saying i've wired it up wrong? if so i'll have another crack at it. I don't really want to strip it all down again for no reason?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know what you've done, you have not really given us enough information to go on. No photos of what you did, diagrams, description, components used nothing. Just that it's basically not working. I've absolutely no idea what's wrong. Perhaps someone else can help based on the information given, if they had exactly the same problem as you and solved it?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

eddie57 said:


> I must of read that article about 50 times already and im still none the wiser. are you saying i've wired it up wrong? if so i'll have another crack at it. I don't really want to strip it all down again for no reason


I'm happy to help!

Feel free to PM me and I'm sure we'll get to the bottom of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I don't know what you've done, you have not really given us enough information to go on. No photos of what you did, diagrams, description, components used nothing. Just that it's basically not working. I've absolutely no idea what's wrong. Perhaps someone else can help based on the information given, if they had exactly the same problem as you and solved it?


 Thanks, I did say i'm not very good at explaining myself. but you've pretty much told me what i needed to know (its basically not working)

I have very limited knowledge of electronics, but am always willing to have a go myself. I just thought someone might have known from the limited description

I gave that a wire could be switched around or something. because everything else seems to work except the heater stays on. I guess i'm just clutching at straws. back to the drawing board?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'm happy to help!
> 
> Feel free to PM me and I'm sure we'll get to the bottom of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks mate, having a bit of food will PM you in a bit if thats ok


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Update. think I sussed it opened her up 3 times this morning and finally found the problem.

I had the heater live going to the neutral, only noticed it when I checked Eusty's take on it thread, saved his image of the inside of the Gene enlarged it in photoshop and saw the problem. anyway all good hopefully?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Picture saves a 1000 words, handy that he posted a photo


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Picture saves a 1000 words, handy that he posted a photo


 Yeah it was, and i'm grateful that he did?


----------

